# insurance due...(34gtr)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cant believe its up (again)

anyways just interested to see what people are paying..

ive 8 years ncb, im 26 agreed value £30k. cost fully comp is £1028.

slightly more than last year for some odd reason

i assume thats about right these days?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no one?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I wont tell you because you`ll probably :bawling:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That's about the same as mine on the 32 Matty so I'd say that was a good price personally.

Mines a £30K Agree value policy with an Engineers report to back it up....I'm older then you too ! However I do get x4 free trackday covers and a 50% discount on additional ones as well and they will actually insure me at the 'Ring which seems rare these days.

I've only found two companies who's agreed values seem worth the paper they're written on. I think A Plan quoted me something like £580 this year but we've all heard the horror stories of their supposed 'values' if the worst ever happens.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

1028 pounds? That's cheap. I pay 5800.- chf (3075 pounds) for my nür!

Greets andres


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

I paid very similar on a stage 1 R33 GTR, 24, 3 yrs NBC, all mods declared with A-plan a couple of years ago (£1650, £2400ish, for previous couple of years with Bell) I wrote the car off a few weeks later and to be fair A-plan were fantastic, I refused the first 2 offers and to be honest the first was a joke. I then sent loads of receipts, pictures and examples of other cars for sale at the time and got the offer from £8500 to £12700.

Not sure if things have changed now.

I'll be 26 soon and I would be happy with that quote.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Matty where are you going to get agreed valuations?

Last time I spoke to A-Plan they would not offer it!


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Matty,i'm with A-Plan.I'm 34 and have maximum ncb,which i've had protected.My premium is £550...I'm happy with that!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

FOXR34 said:


> Hi Matty,i'm with A-Plan.I'm 34 and have maximum ncb,which i've had protected.My premium is £550...I'm happy with that!!


ok thanks il give them a shout

:thumbsup:


----------

